# Homemade Burlap Mask



## CheeseWeasel

Hello All, 

Another pic of something we've been working on. This mask will be used to elicit fear around our Voodoo Swamp! It's super creepy in dim lighting.

We used a painters head sock on an 'ed head' for the layer closest to the skin. Then used mask latex to adhere swatches of burlap all over the head. We used latex mask paint to add color and some twine for the stitching. It was a pretty easy project and it's really effective. We've made a few of them. 

Enjoy!
Cheeseweasel

View attachment 227487


----------



## sublimewinter

This is great. I'll have to put this on the to do list for next year. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## McBernes

Using a head sock is a really good idea. I may use that.


----------



## UnOrthodOx

McBernes said:


> Using a head sock is a really good idea. I may use that.


Ditto. Great idea, just might have to steal it. Your mask is very effective.


----------



## scourge

Wicked creepy!


----------



## DarkPhoenix

LOVE this CheeseWeasel!!!!!!!!!!! Awesomeness job!


----------



## CheeseWeasel

Thank you all! It's a quick project! Give it a whirl!


----------



## chupacabra

really scary, awesome job


----------

